# flies



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what can i get to remove deed flies?

thats all


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

a spider?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

funny


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Keeping your car well waxed wil help


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how do i get them off though? its my missus silver punto grande :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Place a warm damp towel over the bumper to soften them up


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Place a warm damp towel over the bumper to soften them up


Seconded, by far the easiest way


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Good advice above or get the Auto Glym Bug Remover, then polish and wax/seal.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I use chemical guys bug bugger - spray it on and leave it 10 mins and jobs a good un


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> how do i get them off though? its my missus silver punto grande :wink:


Punto.... Just use a metal scourer 

TT, use a warm towel  and keep the car well waxed....


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

I use the 10 to 1 dilute solution of Vira Sol that I also use on my wheels. Only have to leave it 5 mins and they come straight off with the Hose pipe no scrubbing or owt. Having said that I do have plenty of polish / wax on to start with.


----------

